
Apple's March 25 keynote will be 'services focused' - theBashShell
https://www.zdnet.com/article/apples-next-keynote-will-be-services-focussed-held-on-march-25-report/
======
DerekL
The headline uses the term “keynote” incorrectly. A keynote is the most
important speech or presentation during a longer event. A stand-alone
presentation can’t be a keynote.

